# Scarlett Johansson & Sean Penn Ist sie schon bei ihm eingezogen?



## Mandalorianer (15 Apr. 2011)

*Scarlett Johansson & Sean PennIst sie schon bei ihm eingezogen?​*

*Das ging aber schnell: Nur drei Monate nach dem Start ihrer Liebesbeziehung soll Scarlett Johansson 
jetzt in die Luxusvilla von Sean Penn in Malibu gezogen sein. ​*

Liebe im Schnelldurchlauf: Vor drei Monaten soll die Romanze zwischen Scarlett Johansson (26) und Sean Penn (50) begonnen haben, bei der Hochzeit von Reese Witherspoon am 26. März hatten sie angeblich ihr Liebes-Outing. Und jetzt meldet die Zeitschrift „Us Weekly“, Scarlett sei sogar bereits bei Sean eingezogen. Schon vor drei Wochen soll sie ihr Zimmer im West Hollywood Hotel – wo sie nach der Scheidung von Ryan Reynolds (34) offenbar lebte – verlassen haben und in die 3,8 Millionen Dollar teure Villa von Sean Penn in Malibu gezogen sein.

„Jetzt bleiben sie eigentlich nur noch zu Hause, weil es ihnen dort so gut gefällt“, verriet ein Insider in dem Magazin. Dort würden sie dann zusammen kochen, Zeit mit Seans Tochter Dylan (20) und seinem Sohn Hopper (17) verbringen und Freunde wie Owen Wilson (42) und Javier Bardem (42) einladen. Klingt nach einer ganz normalen, glücklichen Beziehung – zu der Scarlett Johansson und Sean Penn hoffentlich bald auch ganz öffentlich stehen. 


*Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Punisher (15 Apr. 2011)

*AW: Scarlett Johansson & Sean PennIst sie schon bei ihm eingezogen?*

Wann trennen sie sich?


----------



## Franky70 (16 Apr. 2011)

Penn ist zu alt für sie.


----------

